# Is this really true??



## Guest (May 16, 2012)

Found this on a website I consider as serious

the average salary in Cyprus is quite high ranking over 1.800 EUR.

Brrrr. Snow and minus degree in Germany today

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Found this on a website I consider as serious
> 
> the average salary in Cyprus is quite high ranking over 1.800 EUR.
> 
> ...



It rained here today. Very unusual for this time of year. The weather everywhere is confused


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)

Is the average salary really so high?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Is the average salary really so high?


I would very much doubt it. Most Cypriots I know struggle if they have only one job. Many have second jobs to make ends meet.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

I posted the following to a query a few years ago - I'd expect the average may have increased slightly since then, but unemployment has risen, but if you calculate the first 20 or so random entries for jobs advertised on EURES for Cyprus it would give you a good idea. I think the average is also the result of a bipolar distribution. I've just done a quick calculation based on salaries of a maid, an office manager, a teacher (state) and a consultant (Education) and it comes out at 1700 - but in this the highest salary is the teacher's (at nearly 3000) and the lowest is the maid at 450. There are more maids here than teachers...
OLD POST:
There are several sources which give salary advice (google 'payscale') and the site which was posted on another thread on job hunting gives an excellent picture of what salaries are being offered for different jobs, as under EU law now the labour exchange of Cyprus has to disclose all information (inlcuding salaries) into a central database. This is very useful as traditionally employers in Cyprus don't advertise what they are intending to pay. I think the website is called EURES and is a public information service. There you will see that the average salary for Cyprus is around 900 Euros a month (one reason why it is common for people to have several jobs) whilst some domestic staff recieve as little as 250 Euros a month. There are some surprises too, whilst the salary of a private school teacher averages out at 1300 Euros, and most manual and semi skilled are on around 1100 Euros, some specialist semi-skilled workers such as aluminium technicians can earn over 2000 Euros a month.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I've heard it's about 1500 euros a month. Fairly sure minimum wage is about 5 euros an hour which comes to 1000 euros a month if you work 6 days a week.

If memory serves it used to be 400-500 cyprus pounds a month to work in a retail shop 5 days a week so that's probably about 800-900 euros a month now.


----------



## toppers4 (Feb 24, 2012)

Surely an average wage has to be more than €500 when rental for a 2bed apartment seems to be about €450? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

toppers4 said:


> Surely an average wage has to be more than €500 when rental for a 2bed apartment seems to be about €450? Or am I missing something?


yes you are, he wrote 500 Cyprus Pounds, almost the double in Euro

Anders


----------



## toppers4 (Feb 24, 2012)

Phew, lol. Thanks....missed that one.


----------



## blue0eyes0 (Feb 7, 2012)

my question is am i right in thinking if two people were working and earning say 900 euro each then they should be able to live comfortably in cyprus? lets say 550 euro for accommodation, i know council tax or equivalent is 30-40 euro pm? then lets say 200 euro on food. Im not sure on bills but lets say 150 euro? (thats probably about what i pay in uk for two of us now). So thats a total of less than 1000 euros. So there is another 800 spare. what possible expenses are there that 800 could not cover? i dont intend to drive. any input?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

blue0eyes0 said:


> my question is am i right in thinking if two people were working and earning say 900 euro each then they should be able to live comfortably in cyprus? lets say 550 euro for accommodation, i know council tax or equivalent is 30-40 euro pm? then lets say 200 euro on food. Im not sure on bills but lets say 150 euro? (thats probably about what i pay in uk for two of us now). So thats a total of less than 1000 euros. So there is another 800 spare. what possible expenses are there that 800 could not cover? i dont intend to drive. any input?


200euros for food per month for two people is very much on the low side.
The rest is probably Ok but you will obviously want to go out for the occassional meal or drink etc.
I think you will find that at the end of the month you won't have much in the way of spare cash but you should be able to live Ok and have much better life than in the Uk.


----------



## blue0eyes0 (Feb 7, 2012)

thanks veronica. also people on here have said it is hard to get a job in tourism yet i emailed just one restaurant and have an interview already. whats that about?


----------



## Anna-bel (Jun 17, 2012)

blue0eyes0 said:


> my question is am i right in thinking if two people were working and earning say 900 euro each then they should be able to live comfortably in cyprus? lets say 550 euro for accommodation, i know council tax or equivalent is 30-40 euro pm? then lets say 200 euro on food. Im not sure on bills but lets say 150 euro? (thats probably about what i pay in uk for two of us now). So thats a total of less than 1000 euros. So there is another 800 spare. what possible expenses are there that 800 could not cover? i dont intend to drive. any input?


It all depends what level of luxury you are used to.. For me, 900/person does not seem enough. If you talk on the phone / use mobile internet / check e-mails from your mobile your monthly bill could be more than EUR 100. Then you have quite expensive electricity - if you plan on usung air conditioners in the summer and electric heating in winter, plan on EUR 400 / month. Just using the kettle and water cooler in my small office, and occasionally air-conditioner (in addition to lights and a small fridge) is EUR 50/month. At home you have the iron, hair-dryer etc, so it is usually more. Water bills are not very high, about EUR 20/month, I think. If you rent / live in an apartment, you might also be required to pay for common expenses; and municipal taxes for garbage collection etc. I pay EUR 35/month for common expenses, and about EUR 150/year to municipality. I am not sure EUR 200 is enough for food either.. Depends what you are planning to cook - seasonal vegetables are not very expensive here, but things like smoked ham/ cheeses / meat are not very cheap.


----------

